# Solved: Two-router conflict



## momruoy (Jul 21, 2008)

I've recently tried to set up a wireless network at home, so I got myself a linksys wireless router (w/ 4 ethernet ports). The trouble is, when I try to plug the router into my existing DSL modem/router, the wireless router can't find the internet. (FYI: D-link DSL-2540B; Linksys WRT54GL)

I initially thought that the problem was having DHCP enabled on both boxes, so I tried turning it off on the DSL modem/router and just let the wireless router assign all the IP addresses, but that still didn't work.

I can connect to the internet if my computer is wired into the DSL modem just fine (as long as DHCP is on, obviously) but for whatever reason the wireless router refuses to cooperate.

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm pretty sure this is a fairly common thing for someone to do (you know, connect a wireless router to a dsl router?) so I'm sure that I'm just overlooking the obvious in my n00b-ishness.
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

The isp has serialized your connection based on the mac address of your pc.

Your router should have a page for cloning your pcs mac address. Do so and your router will work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's quite probable (I was too lazy to check the router manuals) that both routers are using the same LAN subnet; e.g., 192.168.1.x. If so, you can change one of them; e.g., to 192.168.3.x. Make sure to change the Dhcp server addresses accordingly.

A better way is to bridge the D-Link router so that it acts as a modem only.

But, in my opinion, the preferred way is as follows.

JohnWill's procedure for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.*

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

To follow up on Terry's good info,here are some tips from linksys and dsl connection.

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...r/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3687&lid=7783237401B409


----------



## momruoy (Jul 21, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> A better way is to bridge the D-Link router so that it acts as a modem only.


I tried this, and it worked!

Thank you!

Although it took me a while to figure out just how to bridge this router. t turns out that bridging is one of the WAN options, and I was thinking it was a LAN option.
After I set the WAN to bridging, I had to go into my wireless router and set the internet setup to PPPoE and fill in the fields the same as what they were in the DSL modem, and it worked perfectly!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. Glad you got it all figured out.


----------

